# Growling While Eating



## Shabbydoll (Oct 7, 2008)

Both of my cats are gentle, affectionate, and fairly well behaved cats. However when it comes to Ava (my one year old) she is very aggressive over food. I separate Sunday and Ava when feeding meals---always. Since I am in a studio, Ava goes in the bathroom to eat while Sunday eats outside since Sunday takes a bit longer to eat. Ava always growls when she eats (which helped when I found out she had gotten into the rubber bands but that's another story). Usually I give treats together but Ava is first once again because she will make herself first otherwise. Sunday does not always put up with this. Sunday is a very patient cat. However, if Ava is too aggressive or just annoying Sunday when Sunday is not in the mood to play, Sunday will take a swipe (no claws) at Ava.

These cats get along. They play together, sleep together and seem to trade off in certain areas of dominance. The food thing just seems out of control. Any ideas?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Try keeping dry food down all the time and but dishes in different areas as if one cat is guarding the food not letting the other have it then it can't guard all dishes if in a different places. Also by keeping biscuits down all the time they won't be so hungry so therefore might not growl so much.But one may still growl as my birman does but by doing the above you will help the problem. Also try feilway plug inns and putting a few drops of rescue remedy in there water as that will help calm them down and feel more safer in there home.


----------



## Shabbydoll (Oct 7, 2008)

Feliway I can do but the problem is I don't feed them dry, so I can't leave out the food all the time. I know they are both eating well and the right weight, so I don't think it's that she's hungry. Plus the cats get along besides this issue. Eh, I'm at a loss but thank you for responding. I will get a replacement plugin.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a couple of growlers (only at times though - usually if it's something extremely tasty lol) and i have kittens at present and a few of them do it too - one of them actually pushes other kittens heads out of their bowl with their paw LOL  x

it's just a warning that it's their food and not to nick it - if Sunday is batting Ava cos of it then it's just Sunday telling her to shut up and behave - personally i think thats fine as it'll how her eventually that sunday isn't bothered, just sick of her growling xx

don't worry too much - when we intervene for small problems it can cause a bigger one so i tend not to x

my eldest boy has to bat everyone else at least once a day just to say he is top cat and he won't be outranked - the others accept this so usually i just leave it alone - other than a small verbal chastisment to say i saw it and no need for it  xx


----------



## Shabbydoll (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you,* LousKoonz*. I might have been over reacting but I just didn't want anything to escalate.


----------



## theresa_mum_of_2 (Oct 16, 2008)

Shabbydoll said:


> Thank you,* LousKoonz*. I might have been over reacting but I just didn't want anything to escalate.


hey am new to this. just woundering if u could help me. i wanted sum advice for my 9wk old kitten as he wont eat any type of cat food or tuna. tried evrything. even suggestions off the vets. which is where he is going nxt week. i dnt know which room to chat in owr wot to do. plz could u help me thnks


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

theresa_mum_of_2 said:


> hey am new to this. just woundering if u could help me. i wanted sum advice for my 9wk old kitten as he wont eat any type of cat food or tuna. tried evrything. even suggestions off the vets. which is where he is going nxt week. i dnt know which room to chat in owr wot to do. plz could u help me thnks


Hi theresa,

can you give us a list of what you've tried?? maybe someone will have a suggestion of another type if we know what he definitely won't eat xx

hopefully we can find something he'll like xx


----------



## theresa_mum_of_2 (Oct 16, 2008)

whiskas kitten food, whiskas kitten busciuts, asda and morrisond own make coz thats wot they were weaned on. felix, tuna, fish. he'll eat anything but cat food. and fish! i phoned the vets nd they suggested that i heat the food in the microwave sto enhance the smell, and also said try tuna and slowly introduce his food into it but he wnt go near the tuna or fish. and as for the cat food he tries and burrey it. we've even tried rubbing it round his mouth. i know i see the vet on tuesday but he needs food he cant live on meat x


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

theresa_mum_of_2 said:


> whiskas kitten food, whiskas kitten busciuts, asda and morrisond own make coz thats wot they were weaned on. felix, tuna, fish. he'll eat anything but cat food. and fish! i phoned the vets nd they suggested that i heat the food in the microwave sto enhance the smell, and also said try tuna and slowly introduce his food into it but he wnt go near the tuna or fish. and as for the cat food he tries and burrey it. we've even tried rubbing it round his mouth. i know i see the vet on tuesday but he needs food he cant live on meat x


he can if necessary as there are things like SA37 which is a mix of minerals etc if i remember correctly that you can give him x

have you tried raw minced beef?? alot of breeders feed their cats raw and it's also very good for them - maybe kitten would prefer it that way x it also means you wouldn't have to give biscuit but royal canin do one called exigent thats supposed to boost appetite so that might work too xx

some cats don't like fish - i have one whos fussy over it and i have a couple of cats myself (neuters) who will only eat certain things - you kinda learn to live with it and as long as you're doing your best to make sure they get what they need then you're doing all you can hun xx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

just thought aswell - felix/whiskas are very low meat content - maybe try a high meat content food like applaws or hi-life (can get individual tins/foil packs from pets at home to try) xx


----------



## vinny (Oct 13, 2008)

I growl when I eat. Whats wrong with that?


----------



## theresa_mum_of_2 (Oct 16, 2008)

thank u, u have been very helpful. i will try those ideas and take him to the vets and let u know how we get on. xx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

theresa_mum_of_2 said:


> thank u, u have been very helpful. i will try those ideas and take him to the vets and let u know how we get on. xx


yeah let us know hun and i hope you find something he likes soon  xx


----------



## theresa_mum_of_2 (Oct 16, 2008)

hello all sorry it took so long to get back to ya. took my kitten to the vets for his 1st injection he was fine, as for the ating the vet says he wont starve himself and he within normal weight. i started to blend his kitten food in with meat and its done the trick. hes now eating kitten food with out blending it or adding human meat yeh!!! hes got his second injection tomorrow so hopefully no more problems with my little tinker lol. thanks to all for ur suggestions xx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

theresa_mum_of_2 said:


> hello all sorry it took so long to get back to ya. took my kitten to the vets for his 1st injection he was fine, as for the ating the vet says he wont starve himself and he within normal weight. i started to blend his kitten food in with meat and its done the trick. hes now eating kitten food with out blending it or adding human meat yeh!!! hes got his second injection tomorrow so hopefully no more problems with my little tinker lol. thanks to all for ur suggestions xx


aw thats great hunny, i'm so glad he's finally got there!!  xx


----------

